# Pompano 5-5



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

When I got off graveyard this morning I decided it was too pretty to not go fishing. So l went home loaded up and took off. I fished from 8:30- 11:00. I caught the stew out of catfish probably 20 or so. I caught 5or6 whiting 1 of which was big enough to keep. Caught 2 pompano , and 1 of them was pretty studly ! Rough and muddy !


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Way to go! I saw on the PB surf cam that it's really rough with a strong E to W drift. I don't know if I have any weights big enough to keep my line out.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Good job! At least you went fishing and got a couple of Pompano too.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Measured them when I cleaned them. 15 1/4 "& 18".


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice ! I'm at work and you are eating fresh pomp. 
Enjoy !!!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!! I'd say you found my truck and snuck in my pompano spot, but I haven't fished for a few days...lol! That 18" fish is a beast man!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Any day you catch pomps is wonderful, but when you can fry them up the same day it's tasty and satisfying. Great job there GROUPERKING.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Penn720 said:


> Way to go! I saw on the PB surf cam that it's really rough with a strong E to W drift. I don't know if I have any weights big enough to keep my line out.


I was using 4 oz. , but if I would have had any 5's I would have used them.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice catch!!! Damn im hungry now lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

dorado74 said:


> Awesome!! I,'d say you found my truck and snuck in my pompano spot, but I haven't fished for a few days...lol! That 18" fish is a beast man!!


I haven't forgotten about your post , I'm going to track you down yet ! Lol :detective:


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice catch, what a meal.
I havent caught whiting in years and luckily no catfish this year yet.
Cheers.


----------

